# Horrible News from LAURA!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't wait for her to get back to me to cross post this and I am not sure when and if she will be able to come online and tell anyone this horrible news.

This is the heartbreaking news I got from her today

Hey Holly,

I am forced to give you bad news. This is the hardest thing I have ever ever ever had to do in my entire life. I just can't stop crying or even thinking about it but I want to do what is best. Nevaeh and Faith are fine, but I am definitely not. 

God I can't believe I have to do this. Anyways this is what has been happening and why you haven't seen me at all on gopitbull or anywhere. We moved in our new home on the 5th of this month. Well after we got settled in we decided to go ahead and bring our dogs to the new place on the 7th. BAD IDEA!!! Four of our neighbors HATE pitbulls and 2 hate all dogs. Carl had to rehome his chocolate lab he has had for 3 years, he gave him to his brother in Yuba City. Well anyways, we were dealing with it, keeping dogs inside the house and letting them out in the fenced yard during day, but I keep going out there and finding meat thrown over the fence with white powder. We found 2 coyote claw traps in our own yard!!!! All day the neighbors right next to us scream at us for being baby killers and we our murdering our child by owning pitbulls yada yada yada..

We have had the fence opened by someone, and one day someone popped the hinges to our gate so that we had to go to home depot and get a new one and it has happened twice now. We have notified the cops, animal control, etc.... and no one will do anything or even come out because they said there is no way of telling who is doing it and they have more important stuff to worry about. Holly I am crying so hard you don't even know. I was so happy we finally got our new home but now this!!!! IT AIN'T FAIR!!! Last night was the last straw and Carl said they have to go because he can't risk our daughter's life by some weirdo's! Someone shot a gun in our yard and busted up the water dish right by our house and it got us really really scared! Everynight they shine a spotlight in our yard and call us murderers. 

When I talked to 2 of our friendlier neighbors they told me there has been 6 pitbull deaths from either poison or shootings. One pitbull belonged to a CHP officer that lived down the street from us and another was an Anderson City cop who owned one. Nothing could be done with either situation. Well I guess now I know why our house was such a great ass deal on the price. I am sooo pissed Holly and so mad. Nevaeh and I have been doing so wonderful with weightpulling and Faith and I go running all the time and I take both swimming and everything. Nevaeh gets along with Faith now as long as Faith doesn't annoy her. But I have never loved a dog as much as I love these two. 

We don't have internet at our house yet because no service covers out there so we are trying our best to get dial up or something. So I don't know when I will be able to see your reply, I will come by here everyday or something. I didn't know how you want me to do this but I wanted to talk to you first and everything and see if you could help me out on giving them the best home ever. I don't expect the money back from Faith or anything, I just want them to go to the very best homes. I haven't sent in their papers so I have them too. Neveah is extremely dog aggressive though with any dog she hasn't grown up with. She is wonderful in public or on a leash and doesn't stress or try to get to a dog but if you let a dog come and sniff her she will snap at it or more. I am so so sorry to put you through this stress because I am sure you are still trying to find your others a good home. I can try and keep them safe at my mother in laws until you find them a great home or I can bring them to you, just let me know!! 

Once again Holly, I am so so so so sorry and this is the hardest thing I have ever done and I feel like I will be missing apart of my heart and soul for the rest of my life. Nothing will be the same without them.

Laura


I have told her to bring me both dogs ASAP and will up date you guys as I hear from her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's just crazy .. I have never heard of anything so radical. I have heard people make comments about pit bulls in general .. But I have never had a neighbor go to the extreme that these people have. I am glad the dogs will be returned to you and hope your able to place them in loving homes soon.This really is sad and disturbing at the same time. That couldn't be me because I would have been in jail for killing my neighbors! A pit bull would be the last thing these people would fear after I got done with them.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG id be shooting some asses thats so terrible and theres no way to sell the house when they JUST got it........................
omg thats so so so so sad and terrible that people would do this to dogs they dont even know! i couldnt imagine living there dealing with it every day........


----------



## abazaba (Apr 10, 2009)

my signature speaks for itself.........there would be some people wanting to step back and re-examine their lives if it was me....


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats heartbreaking. And scary. And it also makes me mad. Really F***ING mad. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

eff that I would start retaliating against the neighbors. If there is no way of knowing supposedly then eff them. I don't take shit from any of my neighbors and now they are to the point that they love my dogs. Except this one old man with a chihuaha. He doesn't even walk by my house anymore. I Feel so bad for her. I wish her the best of luck. But if I were her I wouldn't give in to there terrorism.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow...the neve of some people...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband is outraged! He wants to go post up with a shot gun. I am so sad and upset for Laura I don't even have words for her just to get the dogs here. She is such a good sweet person I don't believe anyone can be this heartless and mean. Plus she has the baby and can't risk that babies safeness over the dogs. 

For those who don't know this is about Mrs.Apbt_ America with Neveah and Faith


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree Marine Guy those people wouldn't even blink at my dogs after I got done with them. This is just crazy .. I have never heard of anything like this. Holly please keep us up to date with the safe return of these guys.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

That is the most effed up ish I've ever heard of homeland terrorist what a bunch of pathetic morons damn ARGHHH :snap:
Ever thought of investing in home security cameras you can catch those dang dirty SOB'S on tape, digital, or whatever you can get, then use that and burn their sorry racist no good for nothing, sorry excuse of a human being, hard headed sack of feces, waste of oxygen waste of life ignorant fools. AARRRGHHHHH damn I just wanna open up a can on someone like that.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

that really disturbed me i feel terrible for her and her dogs


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

she should get a cheap home surveillance system like this or similar Lorex LW1012 Wireless Color Camera Surveillance System at TigerDirect.com

and then PROSECUTE and try to find a lawyer to work with her and SUE THOSE BASTARDS! If money is an issue for them I would be willing to donate some so they can buy a surveillance system to protect themselves. I can't do much, but I would definitely pitch in.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I would keep the dogs for a bit and video tape things as well. Take pictures of things that have entered into the back yard. There is no way in hell I would let these people get the best of me. I would stay up day and night to catch the MOFO's!! I am sure it is scary, I know I would be terrified, but darned if I would let them win.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There has got to be something she can do. They aren't just threatening her dogs, but by shooting at her house they are endangering her family. She needs to keep calling the police until they come out and actually do something about it. I don't believe that there is nothing they can do, a threat is a threat and shouldn't be just brushed off like that!

GRRRR!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, that's terrible! I guess I'm lucky that my neighbors love dogs, I think I would go to jail for trying to kill my neighbors if they tried that shiz!!!! Isn't there anything that can be done? the video cameras sounded like a good idea, if you catch someone throwing poison or firing a gun on camera they could be locked up for endangering the baby right?


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

It's awful that our breed is now so persecuted that crazy stuff like this can happen. Poor Laura! Gun being shot into yard has to be something the police have to follow up on.

Julie K


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that these people are uneducated about these awsome breed. I do understand that the kids safety is first, but i hate to see this happen to you and your family. Please let me know if i could do anything for you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes they have to make the report but with noone to prove who did it, there is no one to be charged or delt with.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

also if the police won't do anything about it, then take it to the congressman/representative about how the police are not doing their job and that her family is being threatened and is in danger and the police will not do anything about it.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

i'd be setting up with a shotgun waiting on them to come back.http://www.adt.com/for_your_home/products_services/video_surveillance
this would be the best way to deal with the A**HOLES. it really works, we have it on our business. ADT calls you and the police and they have to respond to a alarm.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

We would be kicking in some f(*&(* doors for real wouldn't be the first time they would be scared for thier lives once me and mine got done with them. That's all just screwed up. I ain't got no problem going to jail for something like that........:cop:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow that is awful I just can't believe that nothing can be done...I would fight fire with fire, there is no way I would let those people make me feel like a prisoner in my own home. I feel so bad that they just got this home, and are now having to deal with this...around here we have "crimestoppers" and "wistle blowers"-the media...I would totally keep calling the cops and filing reports, installing video cameras, and call the media in...I do understand the not wanting to endanger the dogs or kids, but these people are straight-up nutty!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

OMFGS!!! that is so terrible...id have to agree with (s.mariegreene)..put up hidden cameras all over your place...these people shouldnt be getting away with threatening your family and gun shots, thats just taking it to the extreme...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my god I can't believe that this is happening. I would not give up my dogs. I would do as previously ststed and get a camera. They even ave night motion camera at places like calbelas or gander mountain. I would set those up so I would get pictures of the S.O.B's then I would not touch that shit thrown in my yard I would have gloves to handle it and take it in for finger printing. There had to be a shell casing somewhere. I would also be calling the newspaper the chief of police my senators and representives the govener. Hell I would call everyone that would listen to me. They would do something about just to shut me up then I would sue everyone last one of them. If Laura wants help calling these people let her know I will help her.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

ADT cameras are night vision to.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

wow.....over a couple of dogs? really? i mean i could see this happening to a child molester but for dogs...sheesh.


scare the person trying to scare you.....retaliation that works


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

she needs a security camera


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone about a security camera. They have cheap ones at Walmart, the monitor sits inside the house wherever you want, the cameras are water proof, you can record onto them. Don't give up. In the meantime, keep the dogs inside and don't let them out of your sight. I can't believe that iggits like this are doing that to your home, your family, and your dogs. That is absolutely ridiculous! I really think the cops can do something. Or at least go to EACH neighbor's house and ask questions, "Do you know who'd do something like this?" And at least they'll know you're going to the cops. Don't give up. You love your dogs, you can fight for them. Don't let these iggits win. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

sw_df27 said:


> We would be kicking in some f(*&(* doors for real wouldn't be the first time they would be scared for thier lives once me and mine got done with them. That's all just screwed up. I ain't got no problem going to jail for something like that........:cop:


 Real talk....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is why if you own this breed you have to talk to your neighbors before you buy a house. We bought a large property and talked to all the neighbors to make sure they did not have an issue with our dogs. If they would have given us trouble we would not have bought this house. It's unfortunate that they did not check out the neighbor hood before they bought the house. The only thing they can do is set up a camera from a window to record what is going on in the back. I would even go to the news and make a big deal out of it. I would move before giving up any of my dogs, It's a very sad situation I feel bad for them.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I would also take my boyfriend and go door to door and start asking questions. If you get people with major attitude you might get an idea of who might be terrorizing you. I would also get some history on the area something may have happened for them to be so angry.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a terrific idea.
When we moved in, our neighbors thought we had labs. =)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> This is why if you own this breed you have to talk to your neighbors before you buy a house. We bought a large property and talked to all the neighbors to make sure they did not have an issue with our dogs. If they would have given us trouble we would not have bought this house. It's unfortunate that they did not check out the neighbor hood before they bought the house. The only thing they can do is set up a camera from a window to record what is going on in the back. I would even go to the news and make a big deal out of it. I would move before giving up any of my dogs, It's a very sad situation I feel bad for them.


This is what I was thinking .. I agree 1000% great post Lisa :clap::goodpost:


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

security cameras are easy to f*ck with cut the wires turn them in the wrong direction.

retaliation only resorts to more heinous acts like slashing tires mossel cocktails
verbal threats to them and only god knows what else these losers are capable of.

i am thinking of taking off to cali to come help her out i would park out infront of her house..............

america is going crazy and this proves this............ her dogs are nothing to fear or murderers. they are endangering the child by throwing poisioned stuff into the yard where the kid could find it.....................
like someone else i am not afraid to go to jail to defend my dogs and my home and my family ........................
i wish the best for laura i am praying and contemplating going to cali instead of montana. whos with me?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted by performanceknls
> This is why if you own this breed you have to talk to your neighbors before you buy a house. We bought a large property and talked to all the neighbors to make sure they did not have an issue with our dogs. If they would have given us trouble we would not have bought this house. It's unfortunate that they did not check out the neighbor hood before they bought the house. The only thing they can do is set up a camera from a window to record what is going on in the back. I would even go to the news and make a big deal out of it. I would move before giving up any of my dogs, It's a very sad situation I feel bad for them.


I am gonna agree with that too on some level specially if your not buying alot of property and actually have neighbors close.... Still sucks for the dogs


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

what the ****? where do you live??? I will be sure to not move there.....lol. Jesus thats ridiculous. Oh btw, if they fired a shot into your backyard, YES the police HAVE to get involved. They can't just say "sorry we dont know who did it". Gunshot into your house after all this, is clear evidence and you could get a patrol car out there.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

college_dude said:


> what the ****? where do you live??? I will be sure to not move there.....lol. Jesus thats ridiculous. Oh btw, if they fired a shot into your backyard, YES the police HAVE to get involved. They can't just say "sorry we dont know who did it". Gunshot into your house after all this, is clear evidence and you could get a patrol car out there.


Agreed :cop:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura is left at home alone with her and the baby while her husband is at the firestation so I highly dought she is going to risk waiting and taking chances home alone at finding who is doing this. 

As for the police no there is nothing they can do. I have had my front window shot out and if we can say who did it or where it came from there is nothing they can do. They can't arrest imaginary people or people that just look suspicious. They have to have proof and facts thats just the law. All they can do is come out and make a report of the incident. 

I haven't talked to her again yet today but will keep you guys posted when I hear from her and when I receive the dogs.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah it would be tough to try and confront someone alone when you have kids and dogs that are CLEARLY threatened. I don't blame her for laying low. I just hope someone makes the mistake of letting her get a picture of them. This way she has proof of WHO is on her property. Maybe turn the flash off of the camera and just sit there waiting.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

alphamum82 said:


> Yeah it would be tough to try and confront someone alone when you have kids and dogs that are CLEARLY threatened. I don't blame her for laying low. I just hope someone makes the mistake of letting her get a picture of them. This way she has proof of WHO is on her property. Maybe turn the flash off of the camera and just sit there waiting.


She doesn't even have the dogs there now they are at her mother in laws waiting to come to me so its just her and the baby. Her husbands Lab was already sent to live with his brother.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh man. I wish there was something we could do to stupid people. Too bad they couldn't get a perimeter fence up like ASAP. With electric wire. That way no one can come on their property.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Daynes said:


> I would also take my boyfriend and go door to door and start asking questions. If you get people with major attitude you might get an idea of who might be terrorizing you. I would also get some history on the area something may have happened for them to be so angry.


There are several neighbors that are very clear to not like pitbulls and 2 that don't like dogs in general so figuring out which one is up to no good is kinda hard, for all she knows they are all up to no good.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Rough situation, I have never heard of anything like this in my life, please keep us posted and let me know if there is anything I can do to help (I know it is a long shot that I could but, I feel so bad for the family )


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> My husband is outraged! He wants to go post up with a shot gun. I am so sad and upset for Laura I don't even have words for her just to get the dogs here. She is such a good sweet person I don't believe anyone can be this heartless and mean. Plus she has the baby and can't risk that babies safeness over the dogs.
> 
> For those who don't know this is Mrs.Apbt_ America with Neveah and Faith


you are in my prayers,im sooo sorry you and your family are having to go through this.people are so ignorant.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Moving would be fantastic. C'ept they just bought the house and would have to turn around and sell with with zero return on it since they owe full payment on it and there are tax penalties if you sell a house before the two year mark.

I think it is terrible that this is happening to her but, as hard as it is, if it is putting her children and her family in danger then the dogs need to go. What if kid was out wandering in the yard when someone fired that gun, or tossed the meat over the fence and he/she picked it up and put it in their mouth. 

I applaud her for doing the right thing as heart breaking as it is. Let her know we are all here for her Holly.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

that's crazy! I hope they do not give up their dogs but instead set up surveilance cameras! Otherwise, the 'bad guys' win! I would take great joy and pride out of catching the bastards on camera!!!! That is absolutely horrifying and disgusting!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this is just terrible. I have no words for this really


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I think the RIGHT THING is NOT to give in and give up the dogs but to try to catch the a-holes. I wouldn't be giving up my dogs but taking them to work with me and not letting the baby out unattended. this is really upsetting


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

frufru-dog said:


> security cameras are easy to f*ck with cut the wires turn them in the wrong direction.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> frufru-dog said:
> 
> 
> > security cameras are easy to f*ck with cut the wires turn them in the wrong direction.
> ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> frufru-dog said:
> 
> 
> > security cameras are easy to f*ck with cut the wires turn them in the wrong direction.
> ...


----------



## LuvMyPittys09 (Apr 21, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Thats heartbreaking. And scary. And it also makes me mad. Really F***ING mad. She will be in my prayers.


I couldn't have said it better myself. If it were me, I would be getting security cameras for my house and recording the SOB neighbors that were doing it. I also agree that if I couldn't figure out which neighbors it was, I'd retalliate against them all. My dogs are like my children and I would not put up with that SH*T!

It is really sad that her neighbors are so ignorant, and that they're getting away with their illegal harrassment.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm I wonder if she can contact the local news about what is going on and how the local police department is turning a blind eye? bad publicity toward a department is something that can change the departments eyes and it will spotlight the situation and I doubt the neighbors will continue knowing that its all over the news.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

marineguy56 said:


> hmmm I wonder if she can contact the local news about what is going on and how the local police department is turning a blind eye? bad publicity toward a department is something that can change the departments eyes and it will spotlight the situation and I doubt the neighbors will continue knowing that its all over the news.


yeah i hadnt thought about that stating that the police wouldnt do anything really would make an impact because hurting their image may really have them shape up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree .. I just feel like it's our duty as parents and as dog owner's to protect our loved ones even if it means fighting back. I sympathize with Laura and her family. I just think it's too easy to allow these people to get away with what they are doing. Allowing fear to control the situation is only going to make it worse for the next time these same neighbors try and pull some shit. If it's not the dogs it will be something else. I personally would take a stand and fight back no matter how long it took you cannot brake the law and get away with it forever. Those neighbors have NO RIGHT to be doing anything that would harm this woman's dogs or family. I am a single mom I understand the need to protect your seed. At the same time I would not allow another human being to have me living in fear for my child's life or the safety of my dogs it just wouldn't happen . If the dogs go they have won and they will do this again to someone else in the future sending the dogs back will only solve the situation temporarily. There is something really wrong with these people who are doing this and they need to be brought to pay for what they are doing. I really hope they don't get away with this. If I was closer I would help to make sure that these folks never did this shit again to anyone.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with perfomanceknls, you can't let them win, the next time they might decide the human baby is a problem, what will they do then? If the media gets involved they should include how the neighbor, the CHP lost a dog to these local assholes as well. Firemen and policemen put themselves on the line everyday, and they can't even come home and relax with their family? This all just makes me sick :-(


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think either pictures,audio of them threating you or anyone in your family, or video would be your best bet. Then once you have this, take it to the police and your local media.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cain714 said:


> I think either pictures,audio of them threating you or anyone in your family, or video would be your best bet. Then once you have this, take it to the police and your local media.


If she had proof like this the cops would arrest them no problem.

I think to many people here are missing the fact the the police don't have a choice. They can't do something to people they don't know who they are.

Shes not going to wait around putting her baby at risk trying to get proof.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> If she had proof like this the cops would arrest them no problem.
> 
> I think to many people here are missing the fact the the police don't have a choice. They can't do something to people they don't know who they are.
> 
> Shes not going to wait around putting her baby at risk trying to get proof.


That is why I gave the option of notifying the media. I doubt that if the story is all over the media that the perpetrator will continue when they know that they have been highlighted. Not to mention maybe the police will actually do something about it. I understand that they can not arrest someone that they do not know who it is but they can do something about someone firing a gun into their backyard.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

marineguy56 said:


> I understand that they can not arrest someone that they do not know who it is but they can do something about someone firing a gun into their backyard.


What are they going to do and to whom? Cops have enough trouble to deal with they can't just post up at her house and wait.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> What are they going to do and to whom? Cops have enough trouble to deal with they can't just post up at her house and wait.


No but it is there job to investigate someone shooting into their backyard. That is a direct threat to the family. Then again maybe I watch to much CSI lol


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

the ADT system is the best way to catch them. the cameras are so small and can be placed inside looking out the window so no one can f*** with them. we had our salvage yard broke into and they stole about $5000. worth of tools and other stuff. after that we got ADT and 2 dogs half pit half GSD. we got the next guy on tape and the dogs got his a**. the guy got 1 year and the dogs got a sausage biscuit from the cops.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree. ADT isn't major expensive either and they can work with you. Plus, just having the ADT spike in the lawn might help deter them. If not, and they're still adamant about getting in, the cameras will catch them asap. =)


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

This is so horrible. I wish her and the husband would have checked the neighborhood first. ....Maybe they can pick the house up and move it...that would be so perfect but its $$$$...I hope they find the jerks who threw the powdered meat over the fence and feed it back to them!! cruel but thats how upsetting this is.

American pit..if she could find a better home or if by miracle these people come to their witts and fess up...would you return her babies??


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Man, that is crazy. Hope the best comes from it.

Cameras & a 12 ga. would be my solution. Tell her to start documenting everything that happens. Take pictures & keep a list with dates & occurances. Tell them to try to record or video the harassment. That will be a great thing if they ever have to go to court.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chicago said:


> American pit..if she could find a better home or if by miracle these people come to their witts and fess up...would you return her babies??


I would be taking them to re-home them so I wouldn't have them anymore. I still havn't heard back from her so I am hoping she is leaving them with the mother inlaws for a few days and that this stuff gets settled and she can just keep them. It would put me at 8 dogs so I don't have the space or ability to just hold them and wait. I am also 5 month pregnant and going to be having a c-section so I will be down for awhile after the surgery or else I would hold them and try to let this pan out for a few months. I really hope things can get worked out Laura doesn't deserve to lose these babies.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh I don't blame you. You'll be doing your best to help her. But I've been through 2 c-sections so I know what you mean about being down. You're a wonderful person to offer your help to her like this. I hope things work out too but I know that if the dogs go to you, you'll find them wonderful homes. May God be with you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great news from Laura shes putting up a fight and they have a small investigation going on. Supposedly the people who they think where causing this where evicted so hopefully it was them and they will be gone. She is giving it a bit more time and is trying to hold out and see is she can fight thru it! The dogs are still safe not on the property so we will see how it goes. I told her to keep me updated as much as she can and that she has half of GP ready to come post up with shotguns lol..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Great news from Laura shes putting up a fight and they have a small investigation going on. Supposedly the people who they think where causing this where evicted so hopefully it was them and they will be gone. She is giving it a bit more time and is trying to hold out and see is she can fight thru it! The dogs are still safe not on the property so we will see how it goes. I told her to keep me updated as much as she can and that she has half of GP ready to come post up with shotguns lol..


thats good to hear!!

I agree with everyone who stated that they would put up a fight. I know she is stressed and her baby comes first, but that trash needs to be picked up!!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Ugh reading this seriously made my blood pressure rise. i want to slap the hell out of her naeighbors. The only thing I can say though is that as hard as it is to do i think she is doing the right thing. These people seem like they wont give up until her dogs are dead. I would rather see them end up in a loving home than dead and I know she would as well.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

WTF?! OMG! GET IT ON TAPE!!! set them up, you have hard proof that they are doing this you can get them. I can't (well i can) belive that people are doing this. Tell her we are praying for her and her family. Keep us posted !!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

This is just disgusting! I have never heard of people being so ignorant. There has got to be something law enforcement can do. 

What state is this in?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

princesstrish617 said:


> This is just disgusting! I have never heard of people being so ignorant. There has got to be something law enforcement can do.
> 
> What state is this in?


thats what i wanna know.. i mean DANG!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Northern California lol..


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm still of the opinion that a good old fashion beating is in order to bad it's not in the south east I'd take a road trip


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm glad she's fighting back! If there are a lot of renters in the area, maybe she can contact the landlords about whats going on?


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a little late in chiming in here, but I'm glad she's fighting back too. Reading what Laura is going through just turned my stomach. I can't believe people could be so cruel and torment a family the way her neighbors have. It's truly disgusting and very disturbing. I hope and pray that things start going well for her and that it was those people who were evicted so she doesn't have to put up with this shiz anymore. And if it was those evicted people doing all this, I hope where ever they move, that those evicted people have neighbors who make their lives a living hell like they have done her's....it would serve them right!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! American_Pit... I've just finished reading all your posts throughout this thread.. and I'm so torn up for Laura. She is a sweet person and she doesn't deserve to lose Nevaeh or Faith. I understand the need to protect her child though! Children always come first!! I'm glad that the crap seems to have subsided, and that the police are actually investigating. I commend you for helping her out as much as you have thus far. The bond between a reputable breeder and the buyer of one of their dogs never ceases to amaze me!! On a lighter note.. I didn't know you were pregnant!! I'll be 7 mos this Friday! Do you know what you're having yet? I'm having my 3rd girl!! I've not ever had a c-section, but have had friends who did, and I helped look out for them while they were recovering, so I know what you'll be facing. Good luck to you, and give Laura my condolences and best wishes! Thankyou so much for keeping us posted on this!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Northern California lol..


well it's a long shot but if she can ship them or get someone to drive them my boarding kennel will offer to board them at no cost except for food. If she needs a month or so to work things out we will provide our services.....We are in NM but that option is there. If they want to consider that you can PM me. 
We have 3 acres, nice kennels outside and dogs are crated inside at night.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I just read she is fighting back but if she needs it my offer still stands


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> If she had proof like this the cops would arrest them no problem.
> 
> I think to many people here are missing the fact the the police don't have a choice. They can't do something to people they don't know who they are.
> 
> Shes not going to wait around putting her baby at risk trying to get proof.


so go one step futher...tell the cops they came after her. i mean, i would take any attack on my family memebers, 4 legged or 2, as a personal attack on myself. she might be streching the truth, but if she knows who it is...then she has a better chance at atlest getting them questioned. ..maybe i'm looking at it the wrong way..but what if one of the kids would of found that meat with the powder on it insted of her...what if the kids had touched it? it's no telling what else their doing without her even knowing..can't she put cameras in the house facing the yards, then if they come in your house to mess with the servilence they will really be screwed..or get a home sec. system...if someone messing with a camera it goes right to the cops, and they will belive the dispatcher at the security place over anyone. i pray she finds something to do..dont give up your dogs!!!! STAND AND FIGHT GIRL~! WERE ALL BEHIND YOU!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

You can get a home surveilance system for a couple bens on eBay. I'd do that and PROSECUTE those @$$^0735 to the fullest extent of the law and their wallets, then I'd move.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Unfortuantely I have heard of that type of stuff before. My husband used to train his dogs only to eat food from him. It worked so well that when he had to leave on an emergency furlough, his dogs starved to death. His dogs wouldn't take food even from the family members he lived with. Unfortunately, ignornant people breed like rabbits.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

you know that's one thing i'm grateful for , my hubbie is works for a security company so all of our monitors are free..which did save us about 800 b/c he installed it himself, but each month we only pay 12 bucks, even for non employess it's only 40 bucks a month, but the safty and peice of mind it gives you is worth more than that. b/c i know someone is always watching my house for me when we can't.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> Unfortuantely I have heard of that type of stuff before. My husband used to train his dogs only to eat food from him. It worked so well that when he had to leave on an emergency furlough, his dogs starved to death. His dogs wouldn't take food even from the family members he lived with. Unfortunately, ignornant people breed like rabbits.


heheh..breeding like bunnies! that's great stuff....true tho..very true...

once again, if we could only ban stupid...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> Unfortuantely I have heard of that type of stuff before. My husband used to train his dogs only to eat food from him. It worked so well that when he had to leave on an emergency furlough, his dogs starved to death. His dogs wouldn't take food even from the family members he lived with. Unfortunately, ignornant people breed like rabbits.


Haha watch Idiocracy, it shows what happens when stupid breed like crazy and they run society 500 years in the future, we talk about it all the time in the office.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I didn't know you were pregnant!! I'll be 7 mos this Friday! Do you know what you're having yet? I'm having my 3rd girl!! I've not ever had a c-section, but have had friends who did, and I helped look out for them while they were recovering, so I know what you'll be facing.


We are going in a couple of weeks to find out what it is. My first daughter was a bit over 20 hours of hard labor and was getting stuck on my pelvic bone and ended up in an emergency c- section, tho after the pain of that labor I am totally fine with a c-section lmao.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yall are more of a lady than i am...i couldn't get cut..i guess i had it easy tho. both my labors lasted no longer than 8 hours. 
CONGRATS LADIES!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> We are going in a couple of weeks to find out what it is. My first daughter was a bit over 20 hours of hard labor and was getting stuck on my pelvic bone and ended up in an emergency c- section, tho after the pain of that labor I am totally fine with a c-section lmao.


Wow! My oldest daughter is 6, and I was in labor with her for 13 1/2 hrs, took the last 1 1/2 hrs to push her big ole head out, my second daughter is 4, and I was in labor with her for 4 hrs, and pushed once and she was out. Hopefully, this little girl won't give me so much trouble. I had both my daughters naturally, though I did have the epidural with my oldest b/c I was having back labor... and that hurt like a son of a gun!! I worried I would have it with my youngest one, but she was easy-breezy. Like I said, hopefully, this one will be just as easy, if not easier, to deliver! So far, the worst I've had is a little bit of nausea and morning sickness. A particular brand of cranberry juice made me sick, but I seem to be ok with anything else. Having a little pain in my sciatica, but that's from the first two pregnancies, and I expected it to show up in this one... but I'm working through it. Good luck, and I hope you have a happy, healthy baby!


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Wow! My oldest daughter is 6, and I was in labor with her for 13 1/2 hrs, took the last 1 1/2 hrs to push her big ole head out, my second daughter is 4, and I was in labor with her for 4 hrs, and pushed once and she was out. Hopefully, this little girl won't give me so much trouble. I had both my daughters naturally, though I did have the epidural with my oldest b/c I was having back labor... and that hurt like a son of a gun!! I worried I would have it with my youngest one, but she was easy-breezy. Like I said, hopefully, this one will be just as easy, if not easier, to deliver! So far, the worst I've had is a little bit of nausea and morning sickness. A particular brand of cranberry juice made me sick, but I seem to be ok with anything else. Having a little pain in my sciatica, but that's from the first two pregnancies, and I expected it to show up in this one... but I'm working through it. Good luck, and I hope you have a happy, healthy baby!


Wow! That's awesome that you had the 2nd one all natural  I just had a baby girl Jan 21st and I had the epidural. I'd been having back labor for a good 6 hours...by the time we got to the hospital I was already at 6cm...they gave me the epidural at like 11:45 am and I had her at 5:20pm....only took me 3 pushes and she was out  I got lucky on that part.
Congrats ladies, and good luck!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I haven't had time to get on lately, so I'm late responding.

I'm so sorry she's been going through this, and I'm glad she's fighting back. I hope it all works out.

I can't believe no one mentioned burning the neighbor's house down. You said her husband is a firefighter, it should be easy for them to make it look like an accident. No house next door, no neighbors next door. Problem solved.


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

What an absolutely maddening story. I hope the people responsible get theirs. It's a little thing called karma.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i cant believe this... this is all so nuts


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad that she is fighting back. Like I said before if she needs help in writting letters and making phone calls. I will help her.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im so glad she's fighting back, if shes needs my help also, please let me know. We are like family here, they mess with her they mess with me.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I wish I read this earlier. I would have flown out there and taken care of the neighbors. I have to turn myself in at 8:00am tomorrow to serve 6 months for hospitalizing my neighbor who shot my boy Julius 3 times in the leg with a BB gun so another couple months wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I would have done the same thing.

I'm a small girl, so I probably wouldn't have done the damage you did, but the sob would have thought twice before shooting another dog, I'll tell you that right now.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

hey american-pit whats going on with laura? been worried about her been driving around, im up in cda idaho today not sure where am headed next, kinda iffy about leaving the northwest just incase i decide to go to cali


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

they need to go and get some cameras set up and get the stuff on video, then the cops will have to do something about it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

frufru-dog said:


> hey american-pit whats going on with laura? been worried about her been driving around, im up in cda idaho today not sure where am headed next, kinda iffy about leaving the northwest just incase i decide to go to cali


I am not sure I haven't heard form her in several days so I am hoping thing calmed down and she isn't needing to home the dogs.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG how horrible for her to go thru!! I would def set up a trap for those no good neighbors!!


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

This story infuriates me. First of all by the alleged actions of the neighbors and secondly by the lack of though out response by the dog owners. Something smells fishy.



american_pit13 said:


> _"Four of our neighbors HATE pitbulls and 2 hate all dogs." _
> 
> You can't worry about how people feel about dogs, or pitbulls. You neighbors have a right to like or dislike pitbulls or any dogs. They do not have a right to harass you because you own dogs. Owning dogs is legal, unless of course your dogs are a nusance to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well for one you can not believe all you want because the person this is happening to isn't even here to fill us in on whats going on and if you had read the rest of the thread you would see that the police are involved and now investigating. 

For two please don't lecture us on owning more than one pitbull. There are no dog fights going on she was just updating me on the two dogs together since I was going to be taking them. Faith is a pup and Laura is very aware that they will not always get along and she will have to probably separate them as Faith matures. 

Because you will handle a situation one way does not mean anyone else has to. It is her life and her dogs to deal with it the way she wants.

And as for the rest I am not going to pick thru it. Maybe if you had been a longer member of this forum and knew me and Laura as almost everyone here does you would have a better idea of the people you are talking about and their dogs. Then you would actually know whats going on.


I also wanted to ad this was not a " we have a problem help us post" Laura is along time member of this forum and friends with many on it so this is letting all her friends and GP family now whats going on and why she hasn't been here. Many people here care dearly for our members , their families and their dogs.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont agree with what your writing Atheist, you have no right to judge these people on our forum. Who are you to come on here and say this crap ? Keep your nose out of other people's bis. If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say it at all. You have no idea how what Laura is going through, so just stay out of it.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

We all have our opinions on this current situation but you shouldn't be coming on here and picking apart a family like Laura's going through what they're going through. It's a new place they just moved into, they don't know the system or how it works and yes as americanpit13 said if you'd read the whole thread you'd know how the police are handling it now. You have no right to nit pick through everything in her letter to americanpit13. I don't believe you're on here to argue and that you're just here to give your opinion, but please, to avoid argument next time, do it tactfully. It sounded like you were personally attacking Laura and THAT, my new forum friend, is NOT ok.


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

I did not mean to offend and apologize. I actually felt for the people and their situation but also felt they were rolling over too easily. They were giving up their dogs without standing up for their rights. In the first letter she stated that there was nothing anybody could or would do and that is just not the case. The entire purpose of my post wast to incite the people involved to act, and to make very clear suggestions on how to deal with each of stated harrassments. I still believe that a lot of what is being said may not be the whole story. In any case I stated my opinion and am comfortable with every thing I said. Of course I don't know the full story but from what I was able to learn in the posts, in some respects the family involved seemed to be allowing themselves to be victimized. 

I would certainly like to know what neighborhood or police juristiction in the United States allows a law abiding family to be harrassed and their pets to poisoned, shot at, and even murdered, without some sort of police inervention. I do realize now there may be some police involvemet, which sort of makes the point of not surrendering to the idiot neighbors.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The police have been investigating now but when you have no proof of what who did what they can't really charge anyone with anything. I am the breeder of her 2 pitbulls and she contacted me about taking them for their safety as something happens to these dogs and I will be pissed. I have not heard from her in over a week so I am not sure what the current situation is and she has no internet there and no way to contact me until she goes to her mother inlaws and emails me.I 100% agree about putting up more of a fight which I believe she is doing since I haven't received the dogs. I am sure she was just upset with the situation and letting me know whats going on. I then notified the forum of whats going on because I have had several members ask me where she has been. I have let her know of all the ideas coming off this forum of how to get proof and help and let her know that we are all behind her and that she needs to fight this, but what she chooses to do in the end is her choice. There could be more to the story who knows but with out her hear online to inform us all we can do is wait. This whole thread was just to inform all of her current situation.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

Any new information about this..?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope haven't heard from her at all


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Atheist said:


> I would certainly like to know what neighborhood or police juristiction in the United States allows a law abiding family to be harrassed and their pets to poisoned, shot at, and even murdered, without some sort of police inervention. I do realize now there may be some police involvemet, which sort of makes the point of not surrendering to the idiot neighbors.


Then you should come to my neighborhood if you don't know cops who will let law abiding citizens suffer harrassment. I see it a lot. It is a shame. I hope Laura, her family and her fur kids are ok.


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> Then you should come to my neighborhood if you don't know cops who will let law abiding citizens suffer harrassment. I see it a lot. It is a shame. I hope Laura, her family and her fur kids are ok.


What neighborhood do you live in and where is it. Are you really saying in your neighborhood people can blatently commit harrassment, kill your pets, shoot at your house and leave poisoned meat in your yard and the police will not help? I am not referring to a minor harrassment or name calling. The original posts said at least six dogs were murdered, including one belonging to a CHP, along with harrassment every night, attempted poisoning and shots fired. I can think of several government agencies that would respond to this stuff. I also hope these people and dogs are OK, but can't help feeling there is some level of exageration regarding either the level of harrassment or the level apathy from law enforcement. This just sounds really unbelievable. Sorry, but that is how I feel. I don't believe this could happen to me because for one reason I just would not allow it. My neighbors would not have to be worried about my pit bull because, the police, my lawyer, my retaliation, my shotgun, my determination to solve the problem would give them more to fear.


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

I would have a tough time controlling myself. My dogs truly are my family as i have none other than them. I believe if someone was intentionally trying to harm my dogs on my property, the fear of jail and losing my dogs might, key word might, keep me from a rampage. But then again i live right by canada and could never let assault on my dogs go unanswered, i would have to become canadian.


----------

